# How long do you fish?



## bass'ncop (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm new to this forum. I just found it and was impressed with the following and the information here.

I'm from Texas and have some friends way up North, but was curious as to how long you guys actually get to bass fish before you have to stop due to ice.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Generally, we stop fishing due to ice when the water freezes. Unless, of course, you're into ice fishing. Ice fishing typically begins sometime after the water freezes.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Most of them fish until it is froze.They are still having a tourney every Sunday morning at Salt Fork. The guy that won it last week had a 5 fish limit that went 14lb.15oz. The week before it took almost 10lb.to win.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys are not much help here. The guy asks when you have to stop fishing due to ice and you're answer is, "when the water freezes"? I know he is from Texas but I bet he know enough about ice to figure that one out.

The exact time of ice-up is obviously a tough one to answer but generally on a normal winter I would think guys are on ice on small bodies of water by Christmastime. Larger bodies of water can be a few weeks later and depending on the winter it may be tough to get on at all unless you are in the northernmost areas of the state. I don't know whether you are really interested in the ice-fishing itself as most folks do not target bass through the ice. I would guess there are a few diehards that will go up until some ice formation begins which could still be a few weeks away.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the question is: when and do you stop fishing. with steelhead in the rivers and ice fishing it is year round action.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome to OGF! I can honestly say the fishing doesn't ever really stop for Bass. Between ice fishing, and river fishing for smallies among other species. On a personal preference I ususally stop fishing right around this time of year because of my work schedule increases. I usually won't pick it up again until first ice out and then its just practice until tournament season starts, usually late March/early April. :B


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I actually caught LM'sfrom the Ohio River last January while fishing for Saugers. I wasn't targeting them but they were in a marina I like to fish and it was unusually warm this time last year.


----------



## bass'ncop (Nov 21, 2007)

That is great. I really figured you guys would be limited to fishing up to about October. I didn't even think about the river fishing.

What do you use to catch bass while ice fishing? Or do you just catch them occasionally when fishing for other species?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i fish for bass all year in the winter we run tip ups through the ice and catch crappies and bass i have had some 40 fish days and my biggest is 21 in and skinny because it was winter

mostly catch and release unless its hooked deep or i want a couple of 12 inchers for the oven

oh we mostly use minnows but some times you get them jiging for gills with ice jigs and waxworms


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I remember posting about catching two 4 pound largies on 12-23-06. I got them in a quarry on a 60 degree day. Thats the latest ive ever fished for them on purpose. Im already done with them this year.

My last bass trip of the year was mid November. I got some real hogs that weekend both in Erie and in a local pond. The fish were really feeding heavily preparing for the winter. I had the best sucess with using oversized lures. The fish didnt seem to want to chase small baits that weekend they wanted to make it count by going after something big like 1oz spinners or 10" worms.

I think most guys just catch them by accident not on purpose when ice fishing. I guess a small piece of live bait or jig dangling right in front of a bass' face is just too tempting for some of them.

I'll be out there again next year mid March in central Ohio. In 05 I got a 6+ bass on April 7th and I got my PB 8.8lb bass this year on 3-27-07. Thats the time to get the hogs IMO.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

There were tournys on Portage til probably min January last year and thats North East Ohio. Ive fished with an inch of snow on the deck of my boat. Got to be careful. You slip real easy. Boat ramp conditions are usually the deciding factor and can be real bad to if they start freezing. Water temp is 38 right now. Ice out is the best time to fish though. The pigs are on fire then.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I fish for smallmouth year around. What changes is presentation and the flys I use. When the water gets colder I use larger weighted flys with a slow retreive.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

as long as I can until I can't!! lol jk. if they r biting I am fishing!
wait thats the same answer....


----------



## c-orth513 (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't stop at ice, I stop when the fish stop biting.

I typically stop around Mid-October, but I went all the way till Mid-November last year because winter came late.


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

I caught a nice mess of Trout 2 days ago. I never stop, at least thats what my wife says.


----------

